# Possibly need a new Sprayer



## Masterpainter (Aug 14, 2010)

I unfortunately am having problems with my sprayer. I have one of the Graco Xr-7's from Home depot from about 5 years ago. I do not know if Graco made a special cheap line of their sprayers just for home depot or not. Either way I will probably get my next sprayer somewhere else. I do not spray a ton, however I want a better quality machine than this one was. I had a lot of problems with spit, even after buying the 140$ graco gun. 

Was curious to see what you guys recommended for my next one. I was thinking about the Graco 390. Heard that was a good one.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

The Home Depot Greco's _are_ a "dumbed down" verson made just for HD. The 390 is a good little sprayer. I have a 490 and have been happy with it. Never let me down......


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

390/395 are good sprayers and will do pretty much anything you need them to for residential work. Also have a 490 that`s seen thousands of gallons put though it and its still going strong.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

A graco 390, 395 or a Titan 440 are all great entry level rigs. If you got five years of regular use out of your xr-7 then you did rather well imo.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Those xr7's really aren't bad little pumps. Cheap and easy to fix. I wouldn't recommend one as your daily workhorse, but a couple times a week they're great. 

Airlessco was purchased by Graco a couple years ago. They make a LP 460 (just got the new brochures so I have to check of they renamed it ) that is an excellent pump. I've been selling them for years with no regrets and no complaints. They're much quieter than most pumps out there. They cycle slower, have bigger internals so they can move more volume with less effort. They also have a very small deadband....that's the pressure drop before the pump regenerates, making them the top for all around performance. You can run very low PSI with almost no pattern change, making them ideal for fine finish work too.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Titan 440... I like Titans tho....


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Those xr7's really aren't bad little pumps. Cheap and easy to fix. I wouldn't recommend one as your daily workhorse, but a couple times a week they're great.
> 
> Airlessco was purchased by Graco a couple years ago. They make a LP 460 (just got the new brochures so I have to check of they renamed it ) that is an excellent pump. I've been selling them for years with no regrets and no complaints. They're much quieter than most pumps out there. They cycle slower, have bigger internals so they can move more volume with less effort. They also have a very small deadband....that's the pressure drop before the pump regenerates, making them the top for all around performance. You can run very low PSI with almost no pattern change, making them ideal for fine finish work too.


When I sold the business last year, I included the Graco's and Titans....but kept two Airlessco 540LP's for myself. Probably, no, make that most definitely the most issue-free pumps I've ever owned. Everything that NC said and more. Sort of like the old Timex watch commercials: "They take a lickin' and keep on tickin'.".


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Update*

The Airlessco LP line is now repackaged as the "LP 500 & 600 " Should be able to pick up the LP 500 for around $1200 or less. Yes, thats a bit more than a comparable Graco, or Titan. The longevity and versatility more than makes up for it as Wolf has said.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm amazed you got that much time out of one of those machines!

Most of the entry level rigs will outperform it and last much longer imho.

It will be money well spent any way you go, 390/395/490 titan 440 etc.

I personally like the 490, little bigger pump, less wear on thicker materials, do the occasional bigger job with it, lasts a good long time 

Good luck whichever way you go


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> I'm amazed you got that much time out of one of those machines!
> 
> Most of the entry level rigs will outperform it and last much longer imho


Well, he said he doesnt spray that much....how much is "not much"? We dont know...so, if hes using it a handful of times a year, the XR7 pump would be ideal for him. Im not gonna buy an F-250 Super Duty just because I need to haul something once in a blue moon...just sayin.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Well, he said he doesnt spray that much....how much is "not much"? We dont know...so, if hes using it a handful of times a year, the XR7 pump would be ideal for him. Im not gonna buy an F-250 Super Duty just because I need to haul something once in a blue moon...just sayin.



I wouldn't consider a 395/490 an F-250 superduty

Comparing the price between the HD lines and the 390/395/490 graco's either on sale or even used, I regret buying my HD machine back in the day. The difference is small enough that the added benefit is worth it in the end.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> I wouldn't consider a 395/490 an F-250 superduty.


Not what I meant. All I was saying, is get what fits your needs. XR7 is in the $500 +/- range while the 395 is in the $900 +/- range. A big difference for "occasional" use. :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Had an xr-7 lasted 4 years then gave it to 1 of the guys


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Not what I meant. All I was saying, is get what fits your needs. XR7 is in the $500 +/- range while the 395 is in the $900 +/- range. A big difference for "occasional" use. :thumbsup:


Up in good old canada where sprayer prices are ridiculous, I got an HD sprayer for 600 bucks casue it's what I could afford, but the best they had.

More recently I got a 490, used a handful of times, clean, extra pump, extra gun, few tips for 800.

I wish I bought the 490 years ago 

If you're using it rarely enough to pay the difference, renting might actually be better :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

BC_Painter said:


> Up in good old canada where sprayer prices are ridiculous, I got an HD sprayer for 600 bucks casue it's what I could afford, but the best they had.
> 
> More recently I got a 490, used a handful of times, clean, extra pump, extra gun, few tips for 800.
> 
> ...


I don't know how close you are to the border, but would it make sence to go on a "shopping trip?"

I've often wondered about that when I hear you guys talk about how you get screwed on prices up there........


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I don't know how close you are to the border, but would it make sence to go on a "shopping trip?"
> 
> I've often wondered about that when I hear you guys talk about how you get screwed on prices up there........



I've considered it! Especially if there is a good sale on a large machine, can save a LOT of money


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

My pump repair man showed me a pile of parts from those and was saying how cheaply made they are. He also told me he has close to 50 pumps all makes and models that he has for sale and to let anyone know who is looking. He will ship.

Also check craigslist! I just got off the phone with two different people about pumps for sale. A Gmax 3900 for $700 and a 390 nova for $75. I found a 4900 last week that was damn near new but it sold before I could get in touch with the guy.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

just to follow up on what NCPAINT Said. Airlessco had no sales outlets here in the northeast from 1998 until 2008 but I still service many of them from the prospray 404 up to the propsrpay 1000. there prospray model was made for ICI . More recently they claim to fame has been in the rental industry. they are more expensive than most in there same category but they are built like tanks and more importantly they are a slow stroker which creates less wear and tear. They were purcahsed by Graco last year and now the units and parts do not ship out of California any more which is good for us East Coast guys. ASM is another Graco owned sprayer manufacturer that has a good product with mostly Graco innards and a little less expensive than the Graco units


----------



## Masterpainter (Aug 14, 2010)

Definitely hearing everyone when their talking about the longevity. I do have a buddy that has the 395 and it's 16 years old. Runs just fine. Plus you can get a 390 for around $550-650. Those airlessco seem pretty expensive.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Masterpainter said:


> Those airlessco seem pretty expensive.


Expensive, yes, but you get what you pay for with them. Is it the best fit for your needs? Probably not. If it was your bread and butter, getting used hard daily...go for it. Occasional use, probably overkill for ya. Grab another XR-7. Just get one with a rebuildable gun. The ones at the box stores come with the throw away type.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I have had an xr7 for over 5 yrs that I have run at least 400 gallons through and have never had a single problem with it. If it ever dies I will buy another, great little pump for smaller jobs.


----------

